# Hacienda Del Mar, Los Cabos



## Harmina (Jan 13, 2009)

We will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit at this resort. According to RCI the unit is 2000 sq.ft. I am trying to find the floor plans - would this particular unit be classifed as the Presidential?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 14, 2009)

Floorplans can be seen on the resort's  website. It appears that a two-bedroom suite is called the Presidential.  The units listed before the Presidential seems to be only one bedrooms.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jan 14, 2009)

Harmina said:


> We will be staying in a 2 bedroom unit at this resort. According to RCI the unit is 2000 sq.ft. I am trying to find the floor plans - would this particular unit be classifed as the Presidential?



Yes, the two bedrooms are called "presidential" and match that description on their website.  They have full kitchens and are very spacious.   Some of the newer ones have an additional 1/2 bath and washer/dryers.  If you plan on cooking please note that at HDM there are no ovens in the kitchen only cooktops and microwaves.  Hope this helps, Harvey


----------



## Harmina (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for confirming that the 2 bedroom is the presidential unit. It is nice to be able to checkout the layout. It shows a Jacuzzi on the balcony - do all the 2 bedroom units have one?  We stayed at the Hacienda in a one bedroom in 2001. The place is awesome, can't wait to go back!
We will be at the Playa Grande the second week....it looks amazing too!


----------



## KevJan (Jan 14, 2009)

When are you going?  We are going the first week in March and would like to have you answer some questions if you go before we leave.


----------



## Harmina (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi - I have sent you a private message...


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jan 15, 2009)

Harmina said:


> It shows a Jacuzzi on the balcony - do all the 2 bedroom units have one?  We stayed at the Hacienda in a one bedroom in 2001.



We own a presidential (and a jr suite) and we have never stayed in one that has a jacuzzi on the balcony.  Thats not to say they don't have them.  They have changed as they added more units over time.  You will find the presidential kitchens are much bigger and better than the 1 bedrooms.  Harvey


----------



## Harmina (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not worried about not having a jacuzzi on the balcony....I just wanted to be sure that I was looking at the right floor plans. The floor plans for the Presidential does show a jacuzzi on the balcony/patio, but as you mentioned it might be for the newer units. The unit looks fabulous.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 30, 2009)

Need advice ... Im thinking of booking the penthouse 3 bedroom I have on hold right now ... 

Is the resort nice? Pools nice? Is the beach usable?

I cant seem to find good pics anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## lgreenspan (Jan 30, 2009)

*Link to website*

http://www.haciendadelmar.com.mx/main02.html


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> Need advice ... Im thinking of booking the penthouse 3 bedroom I have on hold right now ...
> 
> Is the resort nice? Pools nice? Is the beach usable?


Check out the TUG reviews.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2009)

ok I booked. I couldnt find prices on any of the menus ... is it that expensive there? is there a grocery close by? we usually try to do lunch and breakfast in the condo.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 1, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> ok I booked. I couldnt find prices on any of the menus ... is it that expensive there? is there a grocery close by? we usually try to do lunch and breakfast in the condo.



Read through this recent thread with similar questions to yours.


----------



## Al D (Feb 2, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> Need advice ... Im thinking of booking the penthouse 3 bedroom I have on hold right now ...
> 
> Is the resort nice? Pools nice? Is the beach usable?
> 
> ...



Just to warn you, I have traded into 3br's at HDM several times. Every time, they moved me to the Hotel section. Still a 3br, but not near as nice as the timeshare 3br. I heard this is very common.
I complained a lot, but it didn't make a difference.
Al


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 2, 2009)

Al D said:


> Just to warn you, I have traded into 3br's at HDM several times. Every time, they moved me to the Hotel section. Still a 3br, but not near as nice as the timeshare 3br. I heard this is very common.
> I complained a lot, but it didn't make a difference.
> Al



Oh no! How can I confirm Ill be in the timeshare section? Is it still a full kictchen?


----------



## cerralee (Feb 2, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> Oh no! How can I confirm Ill be in the timeshare section? Is it still a full kictchen?



I'd like to hear more about this too...I just put on hold the February 1 2010 3 bedroom, must have been picked up and let go several times over the past week or so.  The penthouse looks sooo gourgeous, I'm not sure if I would be disappointed with the hotel unit or not.  What is the difference in the two?


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 2, 2009)

Usually, when I complain enough and get RCI on the phone, I get the room I want or am supposed to have. haha. 

I think I'll try this. Because you have a good case, someone deposited their TS, and you took that TS from RCI, so you should be placed in the hotel, because thats not a TS that was deposited. 

Im going to call them ahead of time as well, to confirm my feelings on this and to make sure I request to be in the Vacation Club side and NOT the Sheraton side.


----------



## wilma (Feb 3, 2009)

We stayed at Hacienda Del Mar in 2000 or 2001 and had a 2 bedroom RCI confirmation. At that time they had serious overbooking problems and many of us were sent to the hotel after standing in line for over an hour. Hopefully their overbooking problems have not returned. The hotel claimed they could only give us a 1 bedroom even though we had a confirmation for a 2 bed. We called RCI who then talked with the timeshare desk but we were still placed in the hotel with 2 adjacent 1 bedrooms. The whole check-in took about 3 hours! It is a beautiful place but the restaurants were way overpriced.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no ... sounds like we might be in trouble. ive been trying to find menus for the restaurants, but cant find them anywhere. 

do you remember how long of a drive it was into "town"?


----------



## Al D (Feb 4, 2009)

Re 3br into Hotel.
The hotel 3br was nice, just not as nice at the TS. The biggest difference was the balcony. Very small at the Hotel, big with the TS. Still had a good kitchen.

I made a pretty big fuss, called RCI. Checked back every day.
Nothing worked. RCI said a 3br was a 3br. 

Nice resort, correction, very nice.
Just wanted you to be prepared. I wouldn't cancel if I had to do it over.

I checked....I'm 0 for 3 with getting a 3br TS there.
Al


----------



## Polly Metallic (Feb 4, 2009)

The hotel runs a shuttle into Cabo San Lucas. It's not cheap, but it's less than a taxi unless you have a large group, and it's convenient. Not sure how long a drive by car, but not too bad. The restaurants are expensive, but no more so than any high end resort property. The food and service are good, so I didn't find the prices to be outrageous. The convenience store prices, however, were too steep for me to deal with! I would be content with whatever unit I received there as the resort is drop-dead gorgeous and you'll be spending most of your time at the beach or the pools. We had the one bedroom unit. The bedroom and bath were nice and spacious but the living/dining/kitchen were small and unimpressive. Nevertheless we had a great vacation and I would happily go there again.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the hotel v ts unit. Ill hope for the best. 

We are going to be renting a car, so is there places to park in downtown cabo?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> We are going to be renting a car, so is there places to park in downtown cabo?


There's a large mall on the marina with its main entrance off the main street in town. They have a huge parking garage so that would be a good spot to park downtown.

From the marina you could walk to Medano Beach, the safe swimmable beach with lots of water activities.  At some point in your trip take a boat ride out to Land's End, the distinctive rock arch that is pictured on all the Cabo websites.  A colony of sealions lives on the rocks and the whole area is very interesting to see.  All the cruises and boats go by Land's End at some point. 

Your family might enjoy the Pirate ship cruise or the Caborey, a sunset dinner cruise. You can buy a cheaper ticket for just snacks and drinks that provides a fairly substantial meal and it's less than the whole dinner/show ticket.  The dinner & show were good, though, if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks karen, that sounds so great! do they have day trip to the sea lion area?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> thanks karen, that sounds so great! do they have day trip to the sea lion area?


It's just a very short distance from the shoreline out to Land's End.  It just takes about 20 minutes to get there if you're on a fast boat.  The little glass bottom boats go out there, too.

The picture to the left of my posts is a picture of the Land's End rock formation.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Feb 4, 2009)

*We were there in January*

HDM is a great resort, but yes, the restaurants are pricey.  There are several pools, and the beach, while wide, is not usually swimmable.  But we did see whales from the pool area.  

THere are are 7 ( I think) restaurants.  Girasoles is our favorite - we made dinner one night on just appetizers, and another we ordered 4 huge quesadillas for 6 of us and had plenty. They also have an all you can eat breakfast for about 18 dollars - and I mean all you can eat.  Not buffet, you just keep ordering off the menu.  Pitahayas is very expensive, but very good.  Tomatoes usually has a buffet in the evening, and it was pretty good.  There;s also a sushi bar, a steak house, and a beach bar.

The best advice is about happy hour.  It goes on almost all day long at one pool or restaurant or another.  Drinks are expensive - 11-12 for fancy drinks and 6-7 for beer. So 2 for 1 is a necessity for us.  Check out the information sheet when you check in, they post it on the left side of the sheet.  

If you have a car, Cabo is only about 10K  away.  San jose is farther, about 25K, but we go there most of the time because it's not as hectic.  Love the restaurants in san Jose.

Have a great time.  I wish I was going back.
Kathy


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 5, 2009)

can you bring your own cooler to the pools?


----------



## kathyj0205 (Feb 5, 2009)

You can bring coolers.  We did every day - just don't bring bottles, only plastic and cans.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 6, 2009)

ok, thats great. that will save alot of money.


----------

